# Staff Sgt. Mark M. Maierson - 7th SFG(A)



## Ravage (Mar 15, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/March/090315-01.html

Maierson, 27, died during training at the Army’s Special Forces Underwater Operations School in Key West, Fla., Friday.

While conducting training in the school’s pool, the Soldier lost consciousness.  Medical personnel- present during the training- provided immediate treatment and transported the Soldier to the Lower Keys Medical Center, Key West, where he was later pronounced dead.

Maierson, a native of Littleton, Colo., was born Dec. 13, 1981.  He volunteered for military service and entered the Army in September 2003 as a Special Forces Trainee.  After basic and advanced individual training at Fort Benning, Ga., Maierson was assigned to the John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School.    He began the Special Forces Qualification Course in 2007, and he earned the coveted “Green Beret” in April 2008. He was then assigned to 3rd Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne), here, as a Special Forces engineer sergeant.    

Maierson’s military education includes the Special Forces Qualification Course, Basic Non-Commissioned Officer’s Course, Warrior Leader’s Course, Survival Evasion Resistance and Escape Course, and the Basic Airborne Course.

His awards and decorations include the Bronze Star Medal, National Defense Service Medal, Afghanistan Campaign Medal with campaign star, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, Non-Commissioned Officer Professional Development Ribbon with “2” numeral, Army Service Ribbon, NATO Medal, Combat Infantryman Badge, Parachutist Badge, and the Special Forces Tab.  

Staff Sgt. Maierson is survived by his mother Rose, and Father, Mark Maierson, of Littleton, Colo. 

The Army has begun an investigation of the incident.
For further information, media should contact the Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at 910-432-4587 or after duty hours at 910-689-6187.


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 15, 2009)

How sad! RIP Warrior!

Prayers outbound!


----------



## 0699 (Mar 15, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## tova (Mar 15, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 15, 2009)

Rest Well. Condolences and prayers for strength to his family and comrades


----------



## moobob (Mar 15, 2009)

Could have been underlying medical issues surfacing, any number of possibilities...

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 15, 2009)

RIP, Soldier.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 15, 2009)

RIP-
Soft landings and calm winds


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 15, 2009)

RIP Staff Sgt. Maierson 

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms.

LL


----------



## BIG AL (Mar 15, 2009)

RIP brother


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 16, 2009)

RIP, warrior.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Rest in peace....


----------



## GunnyMack (Mar 16, 2009)

*R.I.P. Warrior*

May God continue watching over you and your family. I thank you for your service to our Country.

Semper Fi,

GunnyMack


----------



## austin (Mar 16, 2009)

R.I.P. soldier, I will keep your family and friends in my prayers


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 16, 2009)

RIP Brother.......gone too soon...


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 16, 2009)

Rest easy Warrior. 

Thank you for you dedicated service and your ultimate sacrice. 


Gone to early my Brother.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 18, 2009)

Rest in peace.

F.M.


----------



## CombatDiver2007 (Mar 23, 2009)

Mark we buried you today. We love you so much. You will never be forgotten. Can't wait to meet up with you again in the clouds.
Dee


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hooyah, fair winds, and God rest Soldier. MY condolences to his family.


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 29, 2009)

RIP SSG Maierson. Thoughts and prayers out to those with whom he served, and to his family and friends...


----------

